

Day in the life of a Roguelike Developer - overcoming burnout. - jwecker
http://roguelikedeveloper.blogspot.com/2009/06/day-in-life-of-roguelike-developer.html

======
antiform
I'm glad I'm not the only person who has #3. For some reason, I seem to get
miraculous insights into problems when I'm exercising, so I've taken to
keeping a tiny pen and a couple index cards within reach at all times. While
running, this has sometimes resulted in me crouching on the side of a street,
scribbling madly while constantly looking for oncoming cars, but when I get
back home and finally finish that tricky proof or implement that evasive idea
into code, I find it is well worth the trouble.

~~~
pasbesoin
I keep thinking I should get a voice recorder (my MP3 player can record, but
starting up recording takes several seconds). But the sound of my own voice
makes me uncomfortable, and I'm doubtful I would follow up.

I also get ideas e.g. when driving. A voice recorder could capture those.

Recently, I discovered while trouble-shooting something else that my old cell
phone has a sort of half-*ssed recorder built in (requires extended button
press; voice notes limited to 1 minute, despite having a 1 GB card in the
thing). I imagine this feature is available on iPhone, Android, etc.?

------
gcv
It sounds like the author works on Unangband full-time. I can't help wondering
how he can afford that with a free niche product.

~~~
plinkplonk
"It sounds like the author works on Unangband full-time. "

From the page linked to,(emphasis mine)

"I'm a IT manager from New Zealand who spent the last 5 and a half years
working in the United Kingdom. I've just emigrated to Sydney, Australia with
my wife, and spend my _free time_ at the moment developing Unangband and
blogging. I also write as the Amateur for GameSetWatch."

I guess this could be interpreted to mean he is not working and all his time
is "free time" but it doesn't sound very likely. It sounds like he has a
fulltime job and is working on unangband parttime.

------
bayareaguy
Of possible interest: an interview with Glenn Weichman (co-creator of Rogue):
[http://www.roguetemple.com/interviews/glenn_wichman_intervie...](http://www.roguetemple.com/interviews/glenn_wichman_interview)

------
pasbesoin
The "Burnout" graphic is from despair.com, by the way. They have quite a
collection of similar "demotivators".

<http://www.despair.com/viewall.html>

